# Atwood Crappie 12/4



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Had an opportunity to do a little bank fishing on Saturday. Fished for about 2 1/2 hours and was able to find a sweet spot and bring home 10 keeper crappie. Biggest measured out 11". I was also able to catch a Magnolia crappie. Felt good to get some from the bank after i got the boat winterized.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice. I have caught a few of those striped ones in the past.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Specwar said:


> Nice. I have caught a few of those striped ones in the past.


Thanks for the advice several weeks ago about Tappan. Worked like charm that weekend I went out!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Magnolia crappie? I give.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Magnolia crappie? I give.


they have a black stripe from the nose back


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> Thanks for the advice several weeks ago about Tappan. Worked like charm that weekend I went out!


They are ALWAYS in that spot, or directly across from it😁.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> They are ALWAYS in that spot, or directly across from it😁.



I caught one at Leesville in 2020 near the 4H camp....


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been trying to find a bank line spot on Saltfork. Several trips now and nothing biting.
Fun just getting out and off the couch.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Gonna hit a shore spot at Atwood today or tomorrow.


----------

